# Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2013)

*Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kopfhörer und es soll definitiv eins der obigen genannten werden. Ich bin leider kein Soundexperte eher das Gegenteil kann also von meinem jetzigen Kopfhörer nichtmal was über Höhen oder Tiefen oder sonst was sagen. Auf jeden Fall weis ich das mein Phillips SHM7410U nicht viel Bass hat (denke ich hab kaum, Vergleiche) und das ist auch gut so, denn ich steh nicht wirklich auf solche extremen Bässe.

Alleine deswegen wäre für mich eher das HD681B interressant weil ich gehört habe, dass es weniger Bass hat. Das Evo klingt aber sehr verlockend (komfortabler?, abnehmbares Kable, weiß!) aber ich bin halt unsicher ob es nicht zu viel Bass für meinen Geschmack hat.
Kann man nicht irgendwo den Bass vergleichen von meinem Phillips zum Evo oder sowas? Im Grunde kann mir ja niemand sagen ob das Evo jetzt gut oder schlecht ist jeder hört anders, aber vielleicht wie groß der Unterschied zum 681B ist, weil wenn mir das Evo z.b. nicht gefällt ob es sich dann lohnt das 681B zu bestellen oder ob das sowieso fats genauso viel Bass hat und es sich dann gar nicht lohnt.

Danke im vorraus,
MfG


----------



## Thallassa (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> [..]



Wenn du Angst wegen zu viel Bass hast, warum bestellst du nicht den Superlux HD-668 B ? Der spielt recht neutral, ohne scharfe Höhen wie bei den HD681(B), ohne rezessive Höhen, zu viel Bass und Klangfarbe wie beim Evo und dazu ist der Tragekomfort meistens etwas höher (hab alle Modelle verglichen, der 668 war definitiv der bequemste, aber das ist Kopfabhängig. Wobei sich eben genau da der 668 am besten anpasst). Kabel auch austauschbar


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Ja das würde ich ja auch gerne aber das abnehmbare Kable und die weiße Farbe sind schon reizend 
Und du sagst der Komfort beim 681B ist höher als beim Evo? Ich dachte eher andersrum oder hab ich da falsche Infos?


----------



## Thallassa (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und du sagst der Komfort beim 681B ist höher als beim Evo? Ich dachte eher andersrum oder hab ich da falsche Infos?



Nein, der Komfort war auf meinem Kopf zumindest beim HD681 EVO besser, als beim HD681 (B) - ich empfehle aber den 668 für dich und der schlägt komforttechnisch gesehen beide, weil die Kopfpolster selbstjustierend sind.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Ich stell mir das irgendwie komisch vor mit diesen 2 Bügeln oben. Wie siehts denn bei dem mit dem Sound aus zwecks Bass usw ?


----------



## Thallassa (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das irgendwie komisch vor mit diesen 2 Bügeln oben. Wie siehts denn bei dem mit dem Sound aus zwecks Bass usw ?


 
Wie oben erwähnt. Der 668 spielt recht neutral. Weniger Bass als der HD681 und 681B, deutlich weniger Bass und klangfarbe als beim HD681 EVO, nicht so scharfe/ allgemein bessere und ausgewogenere Höhen als beim HD681 und B, keine rezessiven Höhen wie beim Evo.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an also wie du den Evo beschreibst scheint der ja mehr Bass zu haben also 681 und 681B richtig ? Das schließt den eigentlich schon für mich aus trotz abnehmbarem Kabel :/


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Rücksendung bei Thomann aus? Ab 40 Euro soll die ja kostenlos sien aber wie veranlsse ich die? Muss ich das Paket nur einfach zurückschicken mit dem Rücksendeformular? Oder muss ich denen irgendwie "Bescheid" geben oder sowas ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Ruf bei Thomann an und die senden dir einen Rücksendeschein zu!


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Aber kostenlos erst ab 40€? d.h. ich muss beide Kopfhörer bestellen damit ich überhaupt auf 40€ komme...?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Gesetzlich sind 40€  vorgeschrieben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Wenn ich beide bestelle (20€ und 30€) aber nur einen zurückschicke, ist es dann trotzdme kostenlos?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Nein, dann musst du Versandkosten bezahlen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Also muss der Wert der Ware die zurückgeschickt wird 40€ betragen und nicht der Kaufpreis?
Dann wär es ja sogar noch sinnvoller 3 zu bestellen...


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Ja, teste einfach alle durch.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Und wie schickt man 2 zurück? Im selben Karton? Getrennt?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Im selben Karton.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Alle 3 Kopfhörer (HD681B, HD668B, HD681 Evo) sind bestellt 

Werde mal berichten wie sie mir gefallen und wie die Rücksendung geklappt hat.

MfG


----------



## Audioliebhaber (26. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Wäre interessant gewesen, wenn du noch einen DT 990 pro zum Vergleichen bestellst hättest. So hättest du für dich selbst entscheiden können, ob es dir wert ist, so einen Hörer anzuschaffen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Selbst wenn ich würde niemals so viel Geld für einen KH ausgeben, egal wie gut. Ich bin noch Schüler und nächstes Jahr machen wir eine private "Nach-Abi-Reise" die mich schon mehrere hundert Euro kostet. Führerschein mache ich auch grad noch Geld ist also knapp


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich würde niemals so viel Geld für einen KH ausgeben, egal wie gut. Ich bin noch Schüler und nächstes Jahr machen wir eine private "Nach-Abi-Reise" die mich schon mehrere hundert Euro kostet. Führerschein mache ich auch grad noch Geld ist also knapp


 
Ich bin auch Schüler, aber dank Ferienjobs und sonstigen Nebenbeschäftigungen hatts für einen DT990 gereicht


----------



## Audioliebhaber (26. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich würde niemals so viel Geld für einen KH ausgeben, egal wie gut. Ich bin noch Schüler und nächstes Jahr machen wir eine private "Nach-Abi-Reise" die mich schon mehrere hundert Euro kostet. Führerschein mache ich auch grad noch Geld ist also knapp


 
Sag niemals nie! Wenn du mehr Geld verdienst, sind 150€ viel leichter zu schultern. Und mal nebenbei: Wieviel gibst du sonst für deinen Rechner aus? Alle paar Jahre eine neue Graka, Board, CPU usw. Da sind 150€ für min. 1-2 Jahrzehnte Nutzung ein Witz.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Egal. Die 3 sind bestellt und ich werde berichten


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Hallo zusammen, die KHs sind da, alle getestet, hier kommt der Bericht 

Erstmal super schnelle Lieferung, Wahnsinn! Ich habe am Donnerstag um 17:50 bestellt, um 18:05 kam die Bestätigung eines echten Mitarbeiters, keine Standard Automatische E-Mail und um 19:10 kam die Nachricht das das Paket verschickt wurde :o und Samstag morgen war es da...

Jetzt zu den KHs:

Erstmal eine große Umstellung für mich ich bin jahrelang 10€ Kopfhörer gewohnt und was mir zuerst aufgefallen ist, ist das alle Kopfhörer aus irgendeinem Grund mehr rechts den Sound abspielen, zumindestens von Stimmen in Liedern. Ist das evtl Einstellungssache?
Und die Angst vor zu viel Bass hat sich auch nicht bestätigt! Ich dachte meine alten hätten NULL Bass, aber das war gar nicht so. Ich hatte halt nur mal den Vergleich mit nem KH von nem Kumpel der aus purem Bass war und in jedem Lied starker Bass war und das fand ich gar nicht gut.

Superlux HD681B: Den hab ich zuerst getestet. Geiler Sound keineswegs zu viel Bass sehr angenehm. Was mir auch auffiel war das der relativ schwer ist und gut auf die Ohren drückt. Oben am Kopf drückt aber gar nichts.

Suerplux HD681 Evo: Der Bass ist exakt der selbe wie beim ersten, allerdings klingt er insgesamt ganz leicht besser und ist ein wenig angenehmer zu tragen (bisschen weniger Ohrendruck und Gewicht). Das abnehmbare Kabel ist auch super cool.

Superlux HD668B: Schlägt die beiden andern UM WELTEN. Der Sound ist um einmiges besser als bei beiden andern, aber viel wichtiger er ist nicht nur vieeeel leichter, was ihn komfortabler macht, sondern auch viel bequemer auch wenn es anfangs gar nicht so aussieht. Ich hab mich definitiv für diesen entschieden.


ABER nochmal zu Thomann:

Sehr ungenau beschriebene Rücksendung. Man hat keinen Addressen Aufkleber oder sonst was dabei. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das zurücksenden soll. Ich gehe erstmal davon aus das das alles auf dem Freeway Aufkleber steht den ich ja bekomme. Außerdem kann man auf dem Rücksendeschein bei Rückerstattung nicht PayPal ankreuzen und jetzt weis ich auch hier nicht was ich da machen soll. 

Desweiteren bin ich ratlos wie ich den eingeschweisten 681B zurückschicken soll, auf dem Rücksendeschein steht nur in der einschweiß Folie zurücksenden.

Das Wars von mir,

MfG


----------



## Darkseth (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Beim Rücksenden musst du dich an Thomann wenden. Entweder per Mail in nem Satz ne Rücksendung für die Bestellung nummer xxxb.x.x. anfragen, oder per Telefon. Die schicken dir dann relativ fix per Email nen Retourschein.

So ein Gelber zettel der dabei war, den musst du INS Paket reinlegen, damit die wissen wohin das Geld zurück soll. In dem Fall eben deine Bankverbindung, auf Paypal zurück dürfte glaube nicht gehen. Ansonsten: Anrufen, Rücksendeschein beantragen, und selbst nachfragen ob Paypal geht oder nicht. Ich habs immer per Bankverbindung gemacht.
Den Retourenschein, den du per Mail bekommst, ausdrucken und außen aufs Paket kleben, und ab damit zur DHL oder so


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

was ist denn mit dem freeway aufkleber ist das sozusagen ein ersatz für den retourschein?


----------



## Darkseth (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

kA was du meinst ^^
Bei meinen Paketen war nur immer ein gelber schein drauf, mit Daten für die Rücküberweisung, und daten zum Produkt selbst, und den Rücksendeschein hab ich per Mail bekommen. Dazu war noch die Rechnung dabei, und das wars


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

ja bei mir auch aber wenn ich den freeway aufkleber anforder reicht der zum drauf kleben oder brauch ich zusätzlich dazu noch einen retourschein zum draufkleben


----------



## Darkseth (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Ich vermute wir meinen beide das selbe....
Das ist ja im grunde nur ein Versand-zettel, damit DHL weiß, wo das Paket hin soll, und dass der Rückversand schon bezahlt wurde (bei Warenwert von 40€+)


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

"was mir zuerst aufgefallen ist, ist das alle Kopfhörer aus irgendeinem  Grund mehr rechts den Sound abspielen, zumindestens von Stimmen in  Liedern. Ist das evtl Einstellungssache?"

nochmal dazu 

beispiellied: Alesso - City of Dreams (Original Mix) die stimme am Anfang ist deutlich mehr rechts zu hören nicht mittig.

Edit: Hab in den Ienstellungen den Zeiger bei L ----- R von der Mitte (0) auf (-1) gestellt also nach links. Wurde dann ein wenig besser aber immer noch ganz klein wenig mehr rechts. Bei -2 ist es noch besser aber wenn ich ganz genau wäre bräuchte ich 1,75 :/ geht das irgendwo genauer ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Also bei dem Lied ist die Stimme wirklich weiter rechts:

Alesso & Dirty South - City Of Dreams (Original Mix) - YouTube

Das liegt an der Aufnahme.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Kaufberatung von neuem Kopfhörer (Superlux HD681 vs HD681B vs HD681 Evo)*

Trotzdem auch der allgemeine sound war weiter rechts nur die stimme halt noch mehr. bei der einstellung mit -2 ist es definitiv besser


----------

